# My automatically configured HorizSync - is it correct?



## prdeltoid (Jun 16, 2010)

When using Slackware, I used the xorgsetup program to configure my xorg.conf. I use an HP vs17c monitor. When I downloaded the manual for my monitor and looked at the specifications for it, it said Horizontal Sync is 83 and Vertical Refresh is 50-76. The xorgsetup program came up with HorizSync 30-83 and VertRefresh 50-76. I'm wondering about the HorizSync and if there is any kind of problem with it. It appers to work perfectly, but should I use the 30-83? The manual for my monitor only says 83.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2010)

If it works perfectly--how can you improve it?

The range of horizontal sync frequencies corresponds with different resolutions.  The manual apparently only lists the maximum.


----------

